# setup for the river



## isaiashortie (Oct 24, 2009)

hey guys whats a good rod and reel set up for just throwing jigs(twistertails) i mostly im a sauger and walleye fisherman


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

I use a 6 and 1/2 to 7 ft med. pole with spinning reel and power pro line/10# test. Works just fine for me!!


----------



## Fish Assassin (Jan 30, 2010)

I use a 6 1/2 foot rod with a fast ratio spinning reel. I like my rod to have a sensitive tip but backbone to muscle them up from the depths. I use Spiderwire mono 10 pound test.


----------



## isaiashortie (Oct 24, 2009)

yea i just like a light action pole so i can feel the bottom better....


----------



## multi species angler (Feb 20, 2006)

St Croix Avid spinning rod model AVS63MXF with a spinning reel that weighs less than 8.5 oz and spooled with a thin diameter line that you can see well. Make sure what ever reel you get has infinite anti reverse. You don't want a reel that has any backward movement of the reel handle until the anti reverse lever is switched.


----------



## isaiashortie (Oct 24, 2009)

aww thanks that really helped


----------



## isaiashortie (Oct 24, 2009)

its better to go with a lower gear ratio then a high one in this case right???


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

I use a 5:1 which I would think is medium or just slightly above! And it works just fine.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

I use a 6:1....That works for me....For jig fishing from shore it probably doesn't matter too much, whatever your used to. I like the faster retrieve as I often use different presentations on the same rod so it comes in handy sometimes.


----------



## multi species angler (Feb 20, 2006)

isaiashortie said:


> its better to go with a lower gear ratio then a high one in this case right???


 In my opinion yes. Even a 3:1 would work for most jig fishing techniques but a 5.2 to 1 or so would be an all around good choice.


----------

